# How to get my dog to eat?



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I got a cockapoo puppy in January. They say she was born November 21, but she seemed too young to me. I thought once she was older she would eat better, but she still only eats at most one can (1 portion) of wet food. It's not that she gets distracted by the other dogs, I started putting her in her crate to eat 3 days ago. 

The first day she ate it all with no problems, but the second day she ate half of it then stopped and sat there for ~15 minutes. I tried to get her to eat more, but she took a bite, then got visibly frustrated (crying, pawing at the bowl/blanket) so I let her out. 

The third day was perfect, she ate instantly, but today she ate half of it then cried and refused to eat anymore (but she looked like she was trying when I offered her another piece).

The only other time I locked her up to eat was when I would shower in the morning, I would keep her + her food in the bathroom. At first it worked great, but after awhile she would start ignoring her food, and when I just leave it out for her, she ignores it and the big dogs eat it. Now she's started getting smart and actually leading them to it. 

Anyone else ever had this problem? I'm starting to get worried that she's not growing out of it.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

This is probably an obvious question, but have you consulted a vet about your concerns? I never had a dog, but a long term lack of appetite in any pet would raise a serious red flag for me.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

What brand of canned are you feeding? Make sure there's no possibility of people feeding her on the sly, kids are great for that, some adults can't get with the program in that respect. I've dealt with this with newcomers, let the others eat the food as long as nobody else is feeding her. She'll grow out of it in a few days.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I've tried multiple different brands of dog food. Caesar is what I've been using most, though. The vet just said try keeping her away from the big dogs in a non-distracting environment, and try to leave food out where the big dogs can't get it, which wouldn't be a problem, but we have cats. I doubt it's something she'll grow out of since she's 7 months old now.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Bad; Dog Food Reviews - 1 Star Canned Dog Food - Powered by ReviewPost

Good; Dog Food Reviews - 6 Star Premium Canned Food - Powered by ReviewPost

7 months old is still a pup. As long as the vet doesn't see any sort of medical condition the dog won't starve, and very few vets are qualified as nutritionists. By day 3 the dog will eat, especially if she sees the others eating her food if she leaves it. I had a 10 year old foster who wouldn't eat the kibble we buy for 3 days, the 2 younger guys would eat hers after theirs. By the 3rd day she was eating, all good after that. I rotate between Wellness Core, Taste Of The Wild & Orijen, all high quality grain free foods. 

Watch people sneaking her food, I've got my 19 month old grandson living with us, he's figured out dogs like to eat, they've figured him out as a food source. My one terrier sits at about 17 pounds, he's pretty self limiting with food. The other guy has put on a couple pounds, and is by no means self limiting, so it's less kibble & more exercise. I sell fish food & supplies on the side, pretty well versed in animal nutrition, and have been doing smaller terriers for a lot longer than fish. Go with as high a quality food as possible for a dog like that, you'll have more complete nutrition, and she is more likely to eat it. A healthy dog might be a bit picky, but they won't starve themselves.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

People giver small scraps occasionally, but nothing that would fill her up. She just lets the others eat her food. Even that cat, who is extremely skittish and wouldn't put up a fight, eats her food. I'll try rotating brands but I don't want to give her digestive problems. I guess a high-quality food won't be too expensive since she'll eat it pretty slowly.


----------



## CoyDahlia (May 30, 2014)

Is she underweight, or are there any other concerns that she's not getting enough to eat? Some dogs just don't need as much food as other. I would offer her food in her crate, leave her in there for 15 minutes, then let her out. Whatever she doesn't eat gets added to her next meal or tossed.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

we are going through the exact same thing with my dog, who mostly eats caesar as well. hes been to the vet but its been determined that hes going on hunger strikes to get human food. to fix this i take about half of a tablespoon of whatever meat my family is eating for dinner and i mix it in my dogs food very very well and 90% of the time he eats it instantly. when he doesn't eat it we just leave it out and don't give him any human food and the bowl we put out disappears through the day.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

She's been better since I got her some new flavors. I got her 2 new flavors of caesar, and some beneful for when she stops eating that. Anyone know any good/nutritious brands? 
I feel like this is more than not being interested in food, though. She's not trying to get human food because she doesn't eat it either. Plus, she really was frustrated that one day. 
@coydahlia, I do take her out after awhile, but whatever she doesn't eat gets tossed, otherwise the big dogs will get it, and they've started getting visibly fatter since we got her.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> She's been better since I got her some new flavors. I got her 2 new flavors of caesar, and some beneful for when she stops eating that. Anyone know any good/nutritious brands?
> I feel like this is more than not being interested in food, though. She's not trying to get human food because she doesn't eat it either. Plus, she really was frustrated that one day.
> @coydahlia, I do take her out after awhile, but whatever she doesn't eat gets tossed, otherwise the big dogs will get it, and they've started getting visibly fatter since we got her.



Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

I wouldn't feed either one of those to my dogs.


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

CoyDahlia said:


> Is she underweight, or are there any other concerns that she's not getting enough to eat? Some dogs just don't need as much food as other. I would offer her food in her crate, leave her in there for 15 minutes, then let her out. Whatever she doesn't eat gets added to her next meal or tossed.


+1 If this were a puppy in my house, I would stop changing things. First I would get a good dry dog food. Blue buffalo and Taste of the Wild are two brands readily available, my dogs eat Great Life. I would put her serving in a bowl and give her 10-30 minutes to eat it 2-3 times a day. What she doesn't eat I would take uo ater that period. When she is hungry she will eat. In addition i would put her on a strict schedule and routine, try to get her as comfortable as possible to try and rule out stress/anxiety. If neither of these things work in a couple weeks then I would consult the vet again or get a second opinion. Where did you get her from?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I didn't look on that list because I doubt my petco has any of those, but I did some research and decided to switch her to either eukanuba or blue buffalo, whichever she is more willing to eat.


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

Theres also a probiotic called Fortiflora, it comes in powder form and has a strong beef odor that a lot of dogs and cats love. Its non script and is available online.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

She was on a schedule, I feed her at night when I get home from class, around 9. That way if she eats, I can take her out to poop before I go to bed. She's been eating alot better lately. I feel like making this post jynxed it, haha. I've even been able to get her to eat twice a day sometimes. I'll get her some eukanuba dry puppy food next time I go to Petco. My mom recommended the brand because it's the only one that doesn't give her dogs stomach problems.

I don't think she has a stress/anxiety problem because she seems relaxed and always has people or dogs to be around. She plays and cuddles with the two other dogs normally. What are the symptoms of anxiety besides nervousness/clingyness?

Also, her vet said she's in low low range, but normal weight. She said just try to get her away from the big dogs to eat and have food out as often as possible. I always leave a bowl of food and water out in my room, but the door is closed when I'm not in it. (the big dogs come in and empty out the trash/eat her food). 

I got her from a breeder. My mom thinks it was a puppy mill, but I always thought those just let any dogs breed. The lady had cockapoos, bulldogs, and something else I forget, and she seemed to breed selectively. She had 2 litters when I went, and was happy to show me around. The only thing I thought was suspicious was she was holding the dog when I came, which my mom thinks is because she didn't want me to come in, but we saw the other litter and they looked fine. I got to play with them while my mom did paperwork. (she was a gift to me, so my mom paid). I think she was holding the puppy because she just had a bath. She mentioned she had been bathed and de-flead that day, so she probably didn't want her going back with the rest of the litter. I knew they were being kept in a horse stall, so they would get dirty pretty quick (sawdust and hay).

Oh, and when I refer to big dogs, we have 2 black lab/poodle mixes. The poodle really doesn't show, though. Everyone thinks they're labs. They play with her and they get along great. When I take her on weekend trips, they are excited to see each other, which hasn't been the case with some foster dogs we had. No cause of stress there.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Anyone who breeds cockapoos (or multiple breeds of dogs) is generally a pretty crummy breeder. They are either a puppy mill or BYB. There is no such breed as a cockapoo, it's a name purely used to market these sorts of crosses. 

A poor temperament can be genetic, and a lot of puppy mill or BYB dogs can have temperament issues because the breeder generally doesn't care, or doesn't have the knowledge to understand why it is important. 

Eukanuba is not really an excellent food. There are a lot better foods out there, particularly in the US. Here we don't even have half the choice in dog foods that you do. 

I personally use and recommend Wellness Core as it is one of the best brands we can get here in Oz without switching to raw. Yes it is expensive, but you generally feed a lot less with premium foods because they aren't just going in one end and coming out the other. 

Of one our German Shepherds gets 1 cup of Wellness Core a day with mince and that is more than enough to keep her weight at an acceptable level. I imagine a small dog would require even less, so a bag is going to last a long time. 

Is she eating alongside the big dogs? I usually keep all our dogs separate as it is just a lot less stressful for them while they are eating.


----------



## CoyDahlia (May 30, 2014)

Pogthefish said:


> I got her from a breeder. My mom thinks it was a puppy mill, but I always thought those just let any dogs breed. The lady had cockapoos, bulldogs, and something else I forget, and she seemed to breed selectively.


puppy mills are places that pump out puppies with no regard for the health of the mother, only the profit they can get for the puppies. Generally, dogs are not kept in the best conditions, and they aren't careful to avoid potential health issues in a breed (like bulldogs are very prone to back issues). 

Sounds like she was a backyard breeder, who was breeding selectively, and I'm sure cared about her animals, but wasn't showing them or trying to improve on the breed in some way.


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

Its possible to visit a puppy mill and not even know. Most times the dogs are kept far away from the house so no one knows about them. Either way, she's with you now and in good hands.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Keep her environment calm and steady, and let her have a routine. Constantly switching brands and types can throw her off her food. As others have said, watch for people sneaking her table scraps!

If she is showing signs of frustration - like she wants to eat, but can't - you may wish to check the ingredients of what she's eating. Corn and grain allergies are very common, and if she knows the food will give her a bellyache, she won't eat it. Carefully try different types of food to find out if she's avoiding items with a specific ingredient in it. Dogs are perfectly capable of sniffing out a single ingredient, whether it's canned or kibble.

Also consider that some dogs have what one of my instructors called a "throwback" appetite - they'll go for a while without eating, and then glut themselves, which is a normal pattern for a hunting predator.

Above all, don't panic. If your vet says she's in low to normal weight range, she's not in danger. Keep an eye on her body shape - if her hips become prominent, if she has a distinct hourglass figure when viewed from above, or if you can see her ribs or spine (not the ripple of muscle over her ribs, but her RIBS) with the naked eye, you have a problem.

Otherwise, just remember - not all dogs need the same amount of food, even if they are the same size and breed. We humans consistently overfeed our four-legged pets, just like we often do with the fish!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I read the nutrition labels on eukanuba and it had good reviews online. It's within my price range, so I'll stick with that unless she has problems with it. Like I said, she's been eating better this summer. It probably has to do with my getting out of full-time school and being more consistent with her feeding time. Also she's getting more exercise now that I can give her long walks at the park, so that's probably helping her appetite, too. I think the frustration was that she knew I wanted her to eat, but she just wasn't hungry because her body wasn't prepared to eat. Yesterday, she ate all of her food except some crunchies left over from that morning, so I opened the door to the crate and she finished the crunchies before leaving. I think whatever I've done, it's worked.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> I read the nutrition labels on eukanuba and it had good reviews online. It's within my price range, so I'll stick with that unless she has problems with it. Like I said, she's been eating better this summer. It probably has to do with my getting out of full-time school and being more consistent with her feeding time. Also she's getting more exercise now that I can give her long walks at the park, so that's probably helping her appetite, too. I think the frustration was that she knew I wanted her to eat, but she just wasn't hungry because her body wasn't prepared to eat. Yesterday, she ate all of her food except some crunchies left over from that morning, so I opened the door to the crate and she finished the crunchies before leaving. I think whatever I've done, it's worked.



If you do decide to switch, here is another suggestion for Wellness. It's a great brand. Eukanuba isn't really a "great" food. If you came to my store, I'd steer you away from it. It's a very long "grand tour of the pet foods" story why. But, it's not something I'd feed my dogs.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I looked around ant my LPS didn't have it anyway.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Could you tell me why it's not a great brand? I'm happy to listen.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Eukanuba; Eukanuba Dog Food | Review and Rating

Wellness; Wellness Core Dog Food | Review and Rating

Eukanuba is vegetable based more than meat, and is not grain free. The third ingredient in it is corn based, corm has been implicated in countless digestive and allergy related issues with dogs.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I just switched to wellness brand. My chihuahuas now jump 5% higher ;-)


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Tolak said:


> Eukanuba; Eukanuba Dog Food | Review and Rating
> 
> Wellness; Wellness Core Dog Food | Review and Rating
> 
> Eukanuba is vegetable based more than meat, and is not grain free. The third ingredient in it is corn based, corm has been implicated in countless digestive and allergy related issues with dogs.


Ugh, no kidding. My dog was allergic to corn; it made him itchy and then he got hotspots. He'd scratch himself raw :-(


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

jaysee said:


> I just switched to wellness brand. My chihuahuas now jump 5% higher ;-)


5% is a big jump for a little dog! :-D


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Well you all seem to like it so much, so I'll keep my eye out for wellness. Eukanuba is the only brand my big dogs (not Grace) can eat without getting sick, though.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, I just read those reviews. I'll def look out for wellness now!


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

Don't get the wellness salmon one they have bone in them and bone are bad for dog stomache


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

cindygao0217 said:


> Don't get the wellness salmon one they have bone in them and bone are bad for dog stomache



Aside from the fact that dogs have been eating bones for a long long time, fish bones are not anything to worry about...... The suspected bones are pulverized anyway.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

cindygao0217 said:


> Don't get the wellness salmon one they have bone in them and bone are bad for dog stomache


Google the BARF diet for dogs, you'll see how harmless bones can be.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

cindygao0217 said:


> Don't get the wellness salmon one they have bone in them and bone are bad for dog stomache


Salmon is one of the most easy to digest proteins available for dogs. That is why most limited ingredient diets have at least one salmon option. Wellness Simple Salmon is the only food I feed my dogs.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

NeptunesMom said:


> Salmon is one of the most easy to digest proteins available for dogs. That is why most limited ingredient diets have at least one salmon option. Wellness Simple Salmon is the only food I feed my dogs.


Orijen makes a 6 Fish dog food, if they were to drop the fat content a bit it would make a fish food on par with the premium brands, at $5 per pound. As it is it's an awesome growth food for fry, for being dog food. 

I've talked to smaller fish food manufacturers, as well as Orijen about this. Some of the smaller guys sell products with a higher fat content, with no negative feedback when used properly. If they ever make a reduced fat 6 Fish I'll be feeding all my fish for cheap!

I'll have to look into the Wellness Salmon, this may be another dog/fish food alternative. As it is no doubt it's an excellent dog food.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

We feed the Wellness Core Ocean Formula to one of our German Shepherds, because we used to have her on Earthborn Holistic Primitive, and she was so itchy and miserable on it. 

She does really well on that, and it was good at keeping weight on her, when we were getting her fit and biking her 4-5 times a week. 

Our other two just get the Original Formula Wellness Core. 

I definitely think on the higher quality foods, there is a difference in things like coat quality. One of our dogs always has a crap coat, but on the Wellness Core he at least gets a bit of shine to it. Our two girls have coats that are so glossy they could be on a shampoo commercial. I see a lot of dogs that I know get fed on the cheaper brands of food, who have very dead or dry looking coats. My dad's dog and the two dogs next door are the ones that come immediately to mind.


----------



## OSD (Jun 10, 2014)

As someone who has worked in a kennel for over three years, you can totally tell which dogs eat crap food. Heck I can tell what dogs eat Beneful and Science diet based on the color of their stool. Coats and body condition are big tells. It's even more obvious when their older. No one ever guesses my 13 year old's age, despite her greying face she's even been mistaken for a puppy.

Wellness makes some great foods. I really wanted CORE to work for my girl, but it just didn't. Thankfully she does amazing on Acana and Farmina. If you're really on a budget there are some decent foods that aren't horribly expensive. The great thing about feeding higher quality foods, you really do feed less of it. In the end it's cheaper than feeding crap.


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

Welp, I've got a cat. -kicked out of thread-

She is such a finnicky eater. I've gone through so many brands with her... I don't know too much about dog foods, but assuming we're looking at ingredients and price (I totally used the link to figure out what brand feed my cat when she was teeny-tiny, don't judge!)
I settled between these two brands as they were very close in price locally and similar ingredients for the "flavors" I was looking for.

Blue vs. Wellness

I fell for the science diet joke of food ;P I learned a little tip from my local Petsmart employee. "You'll see how we have all the really cheap looking food in the back, right? That's where all the -insert profanity- foods are. I always see people going straight for the back, it's a shame!" Ie- Fancy feast, Iams, Science Diet etc.


----------



## offthehook (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a Yorkie-Poo (who is now 14 years old) and love her more than life itself. While you have a Cockapoo and not a Yorkie-Poo, I see a big similarity from when my dog was a puppy and yours. Our dog would NOT eat dog food no matter what we tried. Eventually our vet told us to try Eukanuba (make sure you get the kind for puppies) and fortunately she ate it.

However, she has been finicky about what she will eat over the years. Sammy (my dog) never took to wet food and every few years we would have to switch around dog food simply by trial and error. Since your dog is still fairly young I would try a few different kinds (ask your Vet if they small bags of different ones you could try to save money). 

Side note - one of the biggest mistakes we made was giving her people food. Even though it might be a small amount, it was enough to fill her up because she's so small. I would cut out people food entirely until you can find a dog food she'll eat. Could you perhaps try feeding her at a separate time as your other animals or somewhere in the house the other dogs/cats can't fight her for it? Just trying to through out random ideas and suggestions. I know how hard it can be to get a picky dog to eat


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a Chihuahua who eats Caeser really good, and my other dogs eat the brand Pedigree and the generic brand of Pedigree from PetSmart called Grreat Choice. You could probably try that. My dogs are eating Grreat Choice and Pedigree really good, since that is the only brands they will eat.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Dog Food Reviews - Pedigree Large Breed - Powered by ReviewPost

"Overall this is one of the lowest quality products reviewed on this site. It receives a 1* rating due to the unavailability of anything lower."

I'd feed my dogs earthworms dug from the garden with my teeth before I'd feed them Pedigree. It would be a healthier diet for them, and a lot less misery for me in the long run.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Kaffrin said:


> Welp, I've got a cat. -kicked out of thread-
> 
> She is such a finnicky eater. I've gone through so many brands with her... I don't know too much about dog foods, but assuming we're looking at ingredients and price (I totally used the link to figure out what brand feed my cat when she was teeny-tiny, don't judge!)
> I settled between these two brands as they were very close in price locally and similar ingredients for the "flavors" I was looking for.
> ...


Fancy feast isn't a crap or cheap food TBH. Tho you need to assess each flavor by itself. They have some of the lowest carb food available short of a BARF diet. Its the only food that kept our cat off insulin for years and is frequently used to do that for diabetic or carb intolerant cats.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya im a vet tech, fancy feast isnt terrible, but it isnt the best. I say, if you can afford it get the best food you can for your pets. If you cant that is a different story and get what You can, just make sure it isnt total crap. My top brands are taste of the wild, acana, blue, and other 4 or 5 star foods. As long as it is grain free and it doesnt have any crap in it (bi products, and stuff like that. The best way to get a pup to eat is, get some chicken broth and mix it in the food. Or make some ground turkey or chicken and drain the grease from it and mix that in the food.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

Just making sure, but I could have sworn fancy feast uses by-products in its ingredient list the last time I checked (Did they change this?). Always uncomfortable with seeing that so it tends to be an unfavorable food imo x3 I agree, it certainly is waaay far from being the worst food out there.

Also wondering how OP's progress is going with feeding!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

You wanna know crazy diets .. My dog has to eat kangaroo based dog food lol.
It's cleared her skin issues up though and she's like a healthy puppy as an 11yr old pit. And she LOVES it. 
(I'd name it if I were home )


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Kaffrin said:


> Just making sure, but I could have sworn fancy feast uses by-products in its ingredient list the last time I checked (Did they change this?). Always uncomfortable with seeing that so it tends to be an unfavorable food imo x3 I agree, it certainly is waaay far from being the worst food out there.
> 
> Also wondering how OP's progress is going with feeding!


The one i saw didnt, but the others might.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

tankman12 said:


> Ya im a vet tech, fancy feast isnt terrible, but it isnt the best.


Vet tech requires college education, your profile says you are in high school... >_<


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Tolak said:


> Dog Food Reviews - Pedigree Large Breed - Powered by ReviewPost
> 
> "Overall this is one of the lowest quality products reviewed on this site. It receives a 1* rating due to the unavailability of anything lower."
> 
> I'd feed my dogs earthworms dug from the garden with my teeth before I'd feed them Pedigree. It would be a healthier diet for them, and a lot less misery for me in the long run.



I'm talking about canned, not dry Pedigree. I feed my dogs Purina One for dry and Pedigree or Mighty Dog for the canned.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Vet tech requires college education, your profile says you are in high school... >_<


Well ya, i shouldnt of said that. But I work at a vet for almost a year, and it is a small place only one vet and one vet tech. They have taught me almost everything that a vet tech does. So in directly I am sort of one, but ya I know I need schooling  a lot of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hottestwinter (Jul 18, 2014)

I have a 3 yrold German Shepard who was refusing to eat her food. I think it has something to do with food boredom. Eating the same thing day after day with no variety. I did switch her to a more expensive Brand like blue buffalo it has more proteins and no fillers and she really likes that and has no problem scarfing that down. Blue buffalo also has there own wet food as well and they have it in a puppy formula.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Taste of the wild is great cuz of all the flavors. You can change them every month or whenever you get another bag, and your pet will be fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

TripleChrome said:


> I'm talking about canned, not dry Pedigree. I feed my dogs Purina One for dry and Pedigree or Mighty Dog for the canned.


All of those have just as low a rating, minus the reviews. I picked up a few cans of Evangers at a dog show some years back, really knowledgeable rep as far as dog nutrition is concerned, and not real pushy with their product once we got rolling with that topic. Look into some of that for canned, your dogs will thank you in the long run. Your pets will only have as healthy a diet as you allow them to have, those foods you listed are pretty much the human equivalent of chicken nuggets & Froot Loops.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ewww.. Fruit loops and chicken nuggets lol 

I think my dogs diet is iams brand .. The prescription kangaroo one.
Been a while since I've looked at the ingredients .. But I think it's oats .. Kangaroo meat and not a lot else . 

There was a duck based grain free one she did really well on too . 

She's a breast cancer survivor from age 4 or so(yeah I never thought digs got mastectomies ) and her diet has been those two foods since then. I feel her robust health these days has a lot to with her diet . 









And her crazy antics are from being raised by me lol 




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

